# Meldearchiv auf SD Karte speichern



## Starter (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit WinCC flexible und ich habe folgende Problemstellung zu lösen, wo ich nicht mehr so richtig weiter komme.

Wir möchten, dass das Meldearchiv eines Multipannels MP 377 12" Touch auf ein 2GB SD Speicherkarte geschrieben wird. Wir benutzen dabei folgende WinCC flexible Version:

SIMATIC WinCC flexible: 
Version: 2008 SP2 Release: k1.3.2.0_1.58.0.1 Ausgabestand: K1.3.2.0

SIMATIC WinCC flexible Runtime: 
Version: 2008 SP2 Release: k1.3.2.0_1.55.0.2 Ausgabestand: K1.3.2.0

Zur Lösung dieses Problems haben wir bereits in WinCC flexible ein Meldearchiv angelegt, das wir wie folgt parametriert haben:

Anzahl Datensätze pro Archiv: 10000
Ablageort: Datei-CSV (ASCII)
Pfad: \Storage Card MMC Logs 
Meldetext und Fehlerstelle arrchivieren: Ein
Archivierungsmethode: Folgearchiv automatisch anlegen
Anzahl Archive: 20
Füllstand in %: 90
Archivierung bei Runtime-Start aktivieren: Ein
Verhalten bei Runtime-Start: Archiv fortführen

Außerdem haben wir ein neues Bild „Meldearchiv“ eingerichtet, wo wir über das Objekt „Meldeanzeige“ folgende Meldeklassen anzeigen: Fehler, Betrieb, Warnungen und System. 

Selbstverständliche sind in unserem Projekt schon viele Bitmeldungen zu diesen Klassen vorhanden und deren Darstellung über die Meldeanzeige funktioniert auch ohne Probleme, nur das Ablegen dieser Meldungen auf der SD Speicherkarte funktioniert noch nicht. 

Dabei wird auf der SD Karte noch nicht einmal eine CSV Datei angelegt und das Touchpannel gibt auch keinerlei Warnungen oder Hinweise beim Einfügen oder Entfernen der Speicherkarte. Hat von euch vielleicht einer ne Idee wo es da klemmt?


Besten Dank für eure Hilfe


Gruß vom Starter


----------



## Verpolt (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

lies dir mal das durch

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15348

LG


----------



## dalbi (22 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

unter "Meldungen -> Einstellungen -> Meldeklassen" ist da das Archiv für die einzelnen Meldeklassen eingetragen?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## PN/DP (22 Oktober 2010)

* Hast Du auch bei den Meldeklassen eingestellt, in welches Archiv die Meldungen archiviert werden sollen?
Meldungen > Einstellungen > Meldeklassen

* Tippfehler?
Pfad: \Storage Card MMC*\*Logs

* Wird die SD-Card vom MP377 erkannt?
Start > Programs > Windows Explorer
oder das Icon "My Computer" auf dem Desktop
Sobald eine SD/MMC im Slot erkannt wird, erscheint ein Icon "Storage Card MMC".

Wenn ich auf einem MP377 15" eine kaputte SD-Card stecke, dann werden folgende gute SD-Cards erst nach einem Reboot erkannt.
(unter WCF2008SP2! Ich meine, unter WCF2007 brauchte man kein Reboot)

* Runtime-Systemmeldungen?
Es muß beim Runtime-Start positive oder negative Systemmeldungen bezüglich des Meldearchivs geben.
- Initialisierung der Archive gestartet.
- Meldearchiv_10 - The system cannot find the drive specified.
- Meldearchiv_10 - is corrupted
- Initialisierung der Archive beendet. 1 Archive meldeten Fehler.

Mache eine Meldeanzeige für "(x) Meldeereignisse" (NICHT Meldearchiv!) in ein Bild, die auch Meldungen der Klasse System anzeigt.
Dann schau nach, welche Systemmeldungen da stehen.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (22 Oktober 2010)

eventuell auch noch interessant: Meldepuffer + Meldeanzeige + Meldefenster

Harald


----------



## kassla (23 Oktober 2010)

Hallo wir nutzen WinCCFlex 2007 und ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass das Panel nach dem Einschieben der SD-Card und dem Übertragen der Applikation neu gestartet werden muss ...


----------



## netmaster (23 Oktober 2010)

Bin gerade nur mit dem Handy online, deswegen kann ich jetzt nicht nachschauen, aber es gibt Funtionen Starte Stoppe Archivierung.


----------



## PN/DP (23 Oktober 2010)

*Thema doppelt*

Das Thema wurde doppelt erstellt. Bitte nur hier weitermachen: Meldearchiv auf SD Karte speichern

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde doppelt erstellt. Bitte nur hier weitermachen: Meldearchiv auf SD Karte speichern
> 
> Harald


 
Eigendlich müsste mann eine Trinkgeldkasse einrichten, so das bei solchen
Doppeldpost, per Einzugsermächtigung 10,--€ vom Konto des erstellers
abgebucht werden. Das Geld wird dann auf den Stammtischen versoffen
oder Gespendet


----------



## Ralle (23 Oktober 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde doppelt erstellt. Bitte nur hier weitermachen: Meldearchiv auf SD Karte speichern
> 
> Harald



Ich habe die Themen mal zusammengeführt, hoffe, der Zusammenhang bleibt so erhalten!


----------

